# True S13 owners



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Found this and thought everyone should see it.
True S13 owner

Almost all of this applies to me.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

This has got to be the funniest and truest thing I've read. 80% of it applies to me.


----------



## burnsauto (Jan 5, 2005)

well....now when someone is admitted for trying to make love to their car, they're know the symtoms


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Number 56 is sooo wrong now... Thanks alot APC! But number 66 is so me!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

6) Your motor cost more then your car.

10) You spend hours a day on a Nissan board. 

20) You actually know what an S13 is and why people refer to it as an S13. 

23) If you understand what "pignose" means and what year it was used on the S13.

25) If you've grown to love pop up headlights.

32) You think you're a badass in your $2000 car. 

33) You're happy of the fact that your S13 didn't come with any options because it's lighter. 

49) Your gas cap's door doesn't latch, and you hold it shut using tape or a zip tie that you can pull from inside your trunk. (I use a magnet)

60) You get upset when people call your fastback a Silvia (or see a fastback with a Silvia badge). 

90) S14 owners wish they were you




Thats all of them for me......


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah pretty much every one fits me... but I must ask one question...what does 44 mean? Don't hate me cause I don't know...


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Yea im gonna have to agree, almost all of them apply to me too...good job man! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

when you run an ECU check , 44 is the code for being all clear, no probs.

i was laughing so hard and agreeing at almost every statement....but i have an oil leak, not coolant.

48) Lifters are tapping like crazy, but you just don't care anymore

that one is my favorite..my lifters dont tick but everything else that goes wrong with my car....i just dont care anymore lol


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

these are in a tie 4 the #1 position:

22) You've been asked 100 times or more if you have the SR20DET or if you're goning to swap it in.

51) You NEVER want to sell your S13.

and these are sooooo tru (including opiums)

24) If you understand why someone would spend $400 on something called "Kouki tail lights"

30) You can't wait till your KA blows as an excuse for an engine swap

41) You have back pains for the rest of the day after driving for 10 minutes. 

80) When you see an AE86, you say to your female friends, "That's a nice car," and they look at you like you're a complete idiot. 

89) All of your friends are getting 18" wheels, and you just want a set of factory 7-spokes. 

46) You can't wait till it rains so you can drift around every turn without attracting attention to yourself.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> these are in a tie 4 the #1 position:
> 
> 22) You've been asked 100 times or more if you have the SR20DET or if you're goning to swap it in.
> 
> ...


 I'm all about #46!! These storms in CA have been a blessing for me, even though it tore down my fence.


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

*complete list*



Nismo14-180 said:


> Found this and thought everyone should see it.
> True S13 owner
> 
> Almost all of this applies to me.


 can anyone send send me the complete list, I can not get the link to pull up. what I saw on the thread was pretty funny and would like to see the rest. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> 22) You've been asked 100 times or more if you have the SR20DET or if you're goning to swap it in.
> 
> CA18DET, for real.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm a tried and true S13 owner. And yes, my KA clicked like crazy.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

OMG, I am among friends. What about no cup holders? Broken cruise control? Spoiler removal turned to rust removal turned to trunk lid replacement (anyone who's removed the S13 spoiler knows.)?


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

there some rules that compare wit me


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

someone send me the list pleasssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. i need it to live on. thx+


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The link worked last time I tried it


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

it doesnt now. so if anyone could send a copy of the list i would be grateful. thx


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

bump....im still needing this list. come on guys make my day


----------

